# Strong vaginal odor from 2-yr-old, advice pls



## NoliMum

This morning I changed DD's diaper and I was blown away by the rush of foul, fishy odor that came out. It was STRONG. We wanted to see the snow outside, then ended up staying outside for about an hour and a half, so her next diaper was on for a long time too. (My fault







) I went to change her and the odor was still there of course, stronger than ever.
She has some topical irritation, minor red bumps that itch, but they are not inside her labia, just around the outside and up to her tummy. I think it's obviously caused by the wet dipe, but I don't know if it's related to the smell since it's all on the outside.
I gave her a bath with some ACV and the smell has faded, though I still occasionally get a whiff (she is diaperless right now)...

I've put Jarro-Dophilus in her sippy with water, but it's hard to get her to drink more than a few sips...
We are dairy-free, so unfortunately yogurt is out of the question. Because of the weather her nose is already running, so I don't want to risk further mucusifying her.

Anything else I can do? I want to give it a few days before taking her to the doc. We have a fairly natural-friendly doc, but DD is doc-phobic and I really don't think she''ll handle one looking in her yoni...

Should I wash all her sheets/blankets/clothes? Even her toys come into contact with her yoni, especially a cloth rocking horse. Should I Purell her hands every time she touches? I don't want to teach her that she is "dirty" but I also don't want to spread anything..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sphinxie

Someone more knowledgeable will probably respond soon, but in the meantime I'll post...

A fishy odor sounds like a bacterial infection. Yeast infections generally smell sort of bread-like... they don't smell right, but they don't exactly smell bad in the way that bacteria does.

I would not worry too much about it spreading, although you might want to clean some things just for the sake of keeping them clean, but these kinds of infections really only set in if you are susceptible--usually everybody has the microbes in and around their bodies, and sometimes if your body gets out of balance a microbe will overpopulate and you'll have an infection. It's not like an infectious disease or anything. (ETA: do clean and have her wash her hands more, I'm just saying that it's not that big a deal and you don't have to try to 'eradicate the pathogen' or anything.)

Personally, I would seek out an ND who is good with children, for a healthy gentle yet effective treatment. In my experience NDs have never done examinations when I've had yoni troubles, they just listened carefully to my descriptions of symptoms. You could call ahead of time and ask what their policy would be in your case.


----------



## amcal

Is it possible she put something in her vagina? I have a friend whose very young daughter put a barbie shoe in her vagina. The only way they knew was a very strong odor that didn't respond to yeast treatment. They had to use a tiny speculum to take a look and there was the toy. The mom was horrified but the dr said it happens all the time.


----------



## hedgewitch

When my son had a bit of a UTI I noticed a fishy smell. Our ND recommended Sulpher (kaliam sulphate could help too) cell salts. I also gave him oat baths and weak herbal teas. I mainly stuck with chamomile as it is so reliable. I also gave him cardus plex but you could go with echinachea too. I use the Eclectic kids, also called Herbs for kids, tinctures as they are non alcoholic. Or you could put them in hot water to steam off the alco before giving. This will really help to flush out any infection.

Acidopholus (you can buy a kids one called Kiddopholus that I've used and found great) will help to rebalance your dd's body, especially if there is any yeast present. This is what is present in live yoghurt so negates the worry about dairy! Is she still nursing? Adding garlic to your own diet might help if she is, it could help to flush out bacteria in her system. Drinking nettle or raspberry leaf tea would also help if she is still nursing.

Lots of water to drink and avoid sugar in her diet as well as anything with yeast in it. All of the above are fine to use in combination in my experience.
I hope that all of this is helpful. Big hugs to you and your dd x


----------



## hedgewitch

PS just a bit of lavender in her bath should do it. I wouldn't be purelling her hands but maybe just buy some light cotton underpants to keep her hands from getting too much contact. If you buy a few pairs you can change them when she wets etc but in the mean time the air can still get in.

It might also be worth giving everything a bit of a wipe down with a tea tree solution including the bath. I'd wash her sheets with a bit of tea tree too, just to freshen up and feel that you are now working towards eliminating the problem as much as for the cleansing itself. A nice lavender and water spray will help cleanse the atmosphere in the house also.

HTHs!


----------



## emilet

I would be thinking possible UTI. Let us know how she is...


----------



## Leilalu

I would second the probiotic suggestions.
And I would personally stay far far away from anything "antibacterial" that comes prepackaged with a label. We live in a world full of living organisms, which all balance out each other. Take too many of the good away and you are left with a stronger fight against the bad ones.

Do you use disposables? My son had a terrible rash from sposies that never really went away. We switched and he was fine. It could be that any chlorine or chemicals in the dipe is not helping her fight off any infection or candida issue.
hope you figure it out


----------



## NoliMum

Thank you so much for all the advice!

Well, yesterday I had her drink from a sippy with water and a probiotic mix. There is still some left over but I put it in the fridge so she can drink more today.

I gave her a bath with apple cider vin., and the smell faded. Lots of air-out time.

Today I haven't smelled anything. She is not red and the bumps faded with the air out time (like I said, I think they were just a mild skin irritation).

We use cloth dipes, and I rinsed, hot washed, hot washed again, and rinsed twice. Now they're in the drier (I'd sun them but it's too cold to go outside).

Is it possible that she was just out of balance for the day and I shouldn't worry anymore? Or should I try treating it with the above suggestions anyway?


----------



## hedgewitch

I would say that you should keep helping her support her system as uti's and yeasty type things are good and lurking. None of the suggestions are taking anything away from her, all support her natural immunity so no harm in keeping up with it for a week until her system has definitely cleared out what was bothering her.

Glad she is doing better!


----------



## NoliMum

Well, the smell is back, though not as strong. I should have known it would not have been so easy!









Will go to the HFS today to get some of the herbs mentioned. At least she doesn't seem itchy or anything...


----------



## want2bmoms

my partner told me that she started getting bacterial vaginosis(BV) and yeast infections from the time she was two, she gets them chronically, it's just something about the make up of her body chemistry







: the other day, she had to axpain to mom why she is on antibiotics AGAIN (UTI this time... ) and she confirmed it "if it's not one thing its another with you, BV yeast utis...since you were in diapers!"! Anyways, the fishy smell is trademark BV and needs to be seen by her pedi ASAP. It doesn't usually itch or cause discomfort until it's pretty bad, then there's cramping, nausia, vomiting, and itching. the odor is the big sign that its there ( you can also look for whitish-greyish discharge too, although sometimes it stays pretty high in there)!!! It can travel into her urinary tract and cause issue there, but more notable, if it travels up into her tiny uterus, it can cause fertility issues in the future!! (MEEP!!!)
Yogurt won't cure this one, and it will keep coming back with too much sugar (natural or atrificial) or the wrong balance of foods. BUT I did just want to let you that Silk brand is non dairy, soy based yogurt with the live active cultures in it, specifically the L. acidofillus that helps prevent yeast issues.
I'm sorry it sounds scary, but it is easily treated!
And, of course, that is just my best guess from way over here and my personal experience!!

Good luck!


----------



## Gitti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
I would second the probiotic suggestions.
And I would personally *stay far far away from anything "antibacterial"* that comes prepackaged with a label. We live in a world full of living organisms, which all balance out each other. Take too many of the good away and you are left with a stronger fight against the bad ones.

Exactly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hedgewitch* 
I would say that you should keep helping her support her system as uti's and yeasty type things are good and lurking. None of the suggestions are taking anything away from her, all support her natural immunity so no harm in keeping up with it for a week until her system has definitely cleared out what was bothering her.


I agree with this.










Has she been on abx lately or any other medicine or vaccines? Those can be the cause of the imbalance in her system right now.


----------



## mhenry

I would take her to the doctor. It sounds like bacterial vaginosis. It's not a big deal, but still something I would want checked out.


----------



## NoliMum

I haven't seen any discharge, but I'm sure some of it could have been soaked up by the diapers. She did have some little white specks on her though.

Tonight I gave her a bath with a little bit of Doc Bronner's lavender on her washcloth, and some lavender oil in the water. I made sure to rinse her thoroughly afterward. (We always have a regular bath, then a "rinsie bath" to make sure any soap/bubbles are washed off.)

She hasn't had any medicine or abx for at least 6 months, if not more. I will make an appointment tomorrow or at least Monday.

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## NoliMum

Ok, so we took her to the doc and it is a UTI.







Luckily we caught it pretty early because she said it is "just a little bit" of an infection. We have to put her on antibiotics.









I am sprinkling probiotics on her food, though. We are also giving her water-only baths. I think she got the UTI from the bubble baths we were giving her. We thought the natural bubbles would be okay, but I guess not.
















They are going to do a culture so in five days we'll know what kind it is, and whether the abx she went ahead and prescribed are effective. I'm glad she's following up, and not just giving random abx and hoping they'll work.

And other ideas/suggestions on how to supplement/counteract the abx would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Bisou

It sounds like possibly bacterial vaginosis (BV), which has a fishy smell. Often, like a yeast infection, BV is due to an inbalance in the organisms in the vagina, and something acidic like the vinegar bath might be just the ticket.

(Oops! Just read your last post that you saw the doctor. That was going to be my next suggestion!)


----------



## cahwilson

Hi! I'm glad you found out what it was. My 19 mo old has had kind of the same thing going on. She also stinks all over (really bad) after she poops which makes me think bacteria. Was your dd really protective of that area? Dd does not want me anywhere near her "yoni" and hisses when I wipe her.







She literally will not even let me glance at it. I have been wondering whats going on, but I didn't think UTI. We are working on some yeast issues so I figured it was that or bacteria. Did your dd have a fever or anything? I took dd to the ped when she was around 12 mo b/c she had a very high fever and they put a urine collection bag on her and we had to wait all day for her to pee. They had to change the bag every 30 mins. though which ripped her hair off and made her cry so hard. I can't imagine doing that ever again.


----------



## Gitti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 

I'm glad she's following up, and not just giving random abx and hoping they'll work.


But that _is_ what she is doing for 5 days.


----------



## want2bmoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
But that _is_ what she is doing for 5 days.









Umm... which abx is she getting? becuase if it's the one I'm thinking it is, you should research its effectiveness. IF it's the one I think it is (the standard abx that kills 95% of strains - she ended up having the OTHER 5% in the end are on our last (9th) day of abx...







), we found out that the most effective course is 72 hours and 5- 7- or 10- day courses are no more effective







: than the three day, just so your DD isn't getting more than she needs. The one I'm talking about is a bunch of initials (including "X"... )with a "/" in the middle... I'd recognise it if I saw it, I just threw the bottle in the dumpster though, so I can't post the actual name for you (sorry)









I hope she's feeling MUCH better soon!


----------



## VisionQuest

Also, good idea on stopping the bubble baths. Even as an adult, I cannot use bubble bath or I will end up with a UTI.


----------



## applecore

Homeopathic cantharis is AWESOME for UTIs. I used to get them fairly regularly, but after a few rounds of taking cantharis, I never get them anymore.


----------



## NoliMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cahwilson* 
Hi! I'm glad you found out what it was. My 19 mo old has had kind of the same thing going on. She also stinks all over (really bad) after she poops which makes me think bacteria. Was your dd really protective of that area? Dd does not want me anywhere near her "yoni" and hisses when I wipe her.







She literally will not even let me glance at it. I have been wondering whats going on, but I didn't think UTI. We are working on some yeast issues so I figured it was that or bacteria. Did your dd have a fever or anything? I took dd to the ped when she was around 12 mo b/c she had a very high fever and they put a urine collection bag on her and we had to wait all day for her to pee. They had to change the bag every 30 mins. though which ripped her hair off and made her cry so hard. I can't imagine doing that ever again.









Yeah, that definitely sounds like it would warrant a doc's visit. Our doc said to watch for a fever; luckily we haven't had any. We had to do the bag too, but luckily she peed within the first 10 minutes. (Why did your dd have to change it every 30 min if it was empty?) She hated getting it ripped off, and I would too! She recovered pretty quickly though, and even wanted her "little potty" back. 

*want2bmoms* I can't think of the name, the bottle's on the counter but I'm nursing now so I can't get up and get it. She said it was the one that'll wipe out pretty much anything. I agree with you- what if it is in the last 5% and we're just creating more resistent bacteria? But at the same time, 5 days without treatment could make her UTI get even worse, and I don't her to go through the pain. So far she is feeling fine; I'm hoping that the abx will take care of it and she won't have any pain at all.

So did the 72-hour treatment have the same potency, or were the dosages more concentrated? We're doing 1 1/2 teaspoons but I'm not sure what the potency is.

I'm sprinkling probiotics on everything she eats/drinks, and I want to get some soy yogurt with cultures in it.


----------



## want2bmoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
*want2bmoms* I can't think of the name, the bottle's on the counter but I'm nursing now so I can't get up and get it. She said it was the one that'll wipe out pretty much anything. I agree with you- what if it is in the last 5% and we're just creating more resistent bacteria? But at the same time, 5 days without treatment could make her UTI get even worse, and I don't her to go through the pain. So far she is feeling fine; I'm hoping that the abx will take care of it and she won't have any pain at all.

So did the 72-hour treatment have the same potency, or were the dosages more concentrated? We're doing 1 1/2 teaspoons but I'm not sure what the potency is.

I'm sprinkling probiotics on everything she eats/drinks, and I want to get some soy yogurt with cultures in it.

I'm glad she's feeling better. With this stuff there is only one dosage strength that is used - no matter how long...







:
Silk raspberry is yummy!


----------



## cahwilson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applecore* 
Homeopathic cantharis is AWESOME for UTIs. I used to get them fairly regularly, but after a few rounds of taking cantharis, I never get them anymore.

I wonder if our naturopath could give dd this instead of going to the doc and getting the bag. They had to rip it off every 30 minutes b/c they said the bacteria from the outside would end up inside and mess up the culture? or something like that. It was awful we were there for 6 hours. I could not believe she could hold it that long. They were getting ready to do a catheter, but I put dd in the sling and took her for a walk and she finally peed.


----------

